# Firmware: Canon EOS 7D Mark II v1.1.0 Coming Soon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 29, 2016)

```
<em>Regarding the EOS 7D Mark II digital SLR camera, we are planning to release Firmware Version 1.1.0 for download from the Web in order to enhance the functions.</em></p>
<p><strong>Changes in the firmware:</strong>

We are planning to incorporate the following changes to enhance functions.</p>
<ol>
<li>Wi-Fi adapter W-E1 will be supported.</li>
<li>A setting will be added to enable or disable automatic storage of the lens if it is extended out when a gear-driven STM lens*1 is attached, and the power switch is turned to [OFF].

<sub>*1 EF 40mm f/2.8 STM, EF 50mm f/1.8 STM, or EF-S 24mm f/2.8 STM lenses</sub></li>
<li>Lens optical correction data for the EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM lens will be added to the camera.</li>
</ol>
<p>This firmware update should be available no later than the first week of September.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Marauder (Aug 30, 2016)

No rainbow pooping unicorns? Well, let the hate posts begin! ;D


----------



## tr573 (Aug 30, 2016)

Oh man gonna be so sweet when we get 4K 

:


----------



## veng (Aug 30, 2016)

Updates that affect 4 lenses I own, guess I'll be applying this one pretty quickly.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 30, 2016)

not that I am impatiently waiting, but 30 seconds ago, it was not out on the Canadian support page


----------



## arbitrage (Aug 30, 2016)

Will this make the camera AF as well as my D500? If so that is great...otherwise....mehhhh...


----------



## eosuser1234 (Aug 30, 2016)

Does this mean no APS-C 4K camera until 2019 for Canon?


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Aug 30, 2016)

we will finally get some correction data for the 50mm F1.8 STM finally?
i just put my 7D2 in photo tech nyc too b fixed they found out the AF problems they are having
"mine any way" is about the sensor not being aligned "in there words my sensor IS TILTED"
and lens back focus


----------



## Dave Del Real (Aug 30, 2016)

eosuser1234 said:


> Does this mean no APS-C 4K camera until 2019 for Canon?



Well, could be 2018 at least...


----------



## unfocused (Aug 30, 2016)

I don't know if anyone has already pointed this out, but Rudy Winston's summary of the new wifi adapter says that it doesn't send raw files but instead creates a duplicate jpg file that it then transfers.


----------



## mpphoto (Aug 30, 2016)

I am happy to see the feature of this new firmware that will retract the STM prime lenses when powering off the camera. The failure of the lens to park itself has annoyed me. The front element is sticking out because of where you were focused, you turn the camera off, and it is still sticking out. I would worry about accidentally pushing the lens in and messing up the AF motor. Eventually, I would manually focus to retract the lens before powering off.

When I noticed the M3 retracts the EF-M 22mm when powering off, I thought it was a good idea and wondered why none of the SLRs did this with the 24/40/50mm STM lenses. Here's to hoping other bodies besides the 7D2 will retract STM lenses.


----------



## xps (Aug 30, 2016)

expected more from an specially announced firmware. Like V2 for my old 7D was


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
Oh well, I was hoping that canon would issue a new firmware, but I was hoping it might turn on a few more f8 AF points I guess this must mean it is a hardware limit and that the baby 1Dx is stuck with 1 f8 AF point with 4 assist points with AF point expansion enabled. :'( Nothing here for me, but I'm pleased there is at least 1 thing some of you are happy to get for your STM lenses. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Dave Del Real (Sep 2, 2016)

I don't get it, why not just release the firmware now? It's not like it only affects the new WiFi adapter...


----------



## Dave Del Real (Sep 7, 2016)

It's evening of the 7th here in the States and still no firmware update...


----------



## Dave Del Real (Sep 8, 2016)

Update now available:

https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-7d-mark-ii/eos-7d-mark-ii#drivers_downloads_tab


----------



## iaind (Sep 12, 2016)

Now updated . just need wf-e1 card


----------

